# Steve Good, Patterns



## ChrisR (24 Jun 2013)

I use a lot of (Steve Goods) patterns, as I know many others do on the site, in fact I have maybe over two hundred, in my PDF folder, never actually counted.

I feel I should make a donation to his site.
The question is, has anyone ever made a donation to Steve Good, if so how did you do it please.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## nev (24 Jun 2013)

Had a quick google and found this...
http://www.stevedgood.com/web/catalog2.html

assuming its the correct Mr. Good


----------



## martinka (24 Jun 2013)

Chris, if you use the Donate button on his pattern website, you can donate using Paypal. Seems the easiest way to me.
http://stevedgo.ipower.com/cat/


----------



## martinka (24 Jun 2013)

nev":1kk0y7y1 said:


> Had a quick google and found this...
> http://www.stevedgood.com/web/catalog2.html
> 
> assuming its the correct Mr. Good



Although this one *appears* to be legit, I think it is his old website. The one I gave the link for is also linked to from his Scrollsaw Workshop website.
http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## ChrisR (24 Jun 2013)

Many thanks Nev and Martin, one big problem, I don’t have Paypal, was advised to steer clear of them on another site forum, on that site a number of people had experienced problems, but don’t know what ?.

I have a Visa card, but how would dollars be charged to a British sterling account and would you state your donation in US dollars or pounds sterling, sorry if I am being thick, but I have never purchased or had any dealings with anybody outside of the UK, or ever been outside of the UK. So I am totally ignorant of any other currencies or exchange rates etc. :? This should have been part of my original question/post.

One other question not related to the above how do you thank someone for information given on the forum.
I note in the left box there is the (Has thanked) & (Been thanked) but how is it activated.

Many thanks.

Chris R.


----------



## Baldhead (24 Jun 2013)

To thank someone click on the yellow thumbs up in the bottom right hand corner next to the report button, can you not just post US dollars?

BH


----------



## martinka (24 Jun 2013)

Chris,

I've used Paypal hundreds of times to buy things and never had a problem and my O/H has sold about 100 items on Ebay and been paid by Paypal every time. The nature of the internet is that people post about grievances, but people who are happy with something seldom feel the need to make it known to the world. 

I believe there is a way to use Paypal without having an account, but as I have never needed it, I don't know how it works.

You could always email Steve and ask if he has another way to donate. He tends to answer emails whenever he can as I found out when I emailed about one of his program.

If you donated, for instance, £5 by Paypal, he would receive it as dollars at the current exchange rate. I'm sure it must also be possible to send money as a specific amount of dollars.

Martin.


----------



## loftyhermes (24 Jun 2013)

Chris, if you click on the donate button on Steve's site you can pay through Paypal without an account, just fill in your details. Conversion is done either by Paypal or your card issuer, I think you can choose which but not certain.
happy scrolling
Steve


----------



## ChrisR (24 Jun 2013)

Many thanks to all.

BH, I never thought about sending dollars by post, that could be the answer for me, as I am not very confident doing anything financial on the computer, in fact I am just not very confident doing anything with the computer (of the wrong generation).

There may be some dollars hanging around in a drawer, will have to ask the long haired boss (wife), she is half American, and has visited America a few times, so must have some dollars left over somewhere.

Me go to America, not in a million years, she went on her own, I get anxious any more than about twenty miles from home. 8-[ 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## stevebuk (24 Jun 2013)

may a gift payment to him in dollars..


----------



## JakeS (28 Jun 2013)

ChrisR":31w3i69q said:


> Many thanks Nev and Martin, one big problem, I don’t have Paypal, was advised to steer clear of them on another site forum, on that site a number of people had experienced problems, but don’t know what ?.



PayPal are a bit of a dodgy company for a number of reasons; they've been criticised for confiscating people's money before for spurious "we thought it might have been fraud" reasons, and for withdrawing money from attached accounts without sufficient warning.

Internet-activist types are particularly peed off with them because a number of people have taken PayPal donations to defend legal cases brought against them - Wikileaks comes to mind readily, there have been others - and PayPal has shut down the accounts related and refused them access to the money.

A lot of other people are suspicious because they essentially behave like a bank but aren't bound by banking regulations. So, for example, if PayPal goes belly-up and you had money in your account, you won't get your compensation from the FSCS.

Generally speaking, though, if you never give them access to your bank account and only back your PayPal with a credit card, and use it only for buying things and accepting payment for small sums, it should be perfectly safe. If nothing else because your credit card provider is bigger than they are and provides guarantees and protections of their own!


----------



## mac1012 (28 Jun 2013)

I have used paypal for a few years selling my work on ebay never had any problems and I transfer money regularly to my bank account.

mark


----------

